# 1989 Sentra automatic transmission issues



## 89Senta (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, new here (just realized I misspelled my user name, it sure is late...) I have the opportunity to buy a 1989 Nissan Sentra cheap, but it has an issue.

It has a three speed automatic. It had reverse action, neutral, and park. But none of the forward gears work. The guy said he sometimes had to wiggle with the shifter to get it to engage and go into drive, and eventually one day he drove it fine, then an hour later, there was no more forward action.

So I have to assume the worst if I am to buy this to be prepared. I know where to get overhaul kits, but how hard is it to rebuild one of these? We have rebuilt a transmission (and a motor for that matter) before. But every transmission is different. I would like to keep it an automatic, so no manual swap is going to be an option. 

So for anyone who has rebuilt one of these, or overhauled rather, how difficult was it? And are there any diagrams/DIY's in case we get stuck on something?

Thanks in advance for any input...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I would look into swapping it over to a manual trans, the cars with automatics are real dogs. You can get a brand new surplus 5 speed in the Nissan crate here:
OEM Surplus Parts At Giveaway Prices!

for $400 plus shipping. I paid $465 for mine delivered. The rest of the parts needed you can find in any junkyard. Oh they have automatic trannies also for $500, they list them as being for 86 & 87 Sentra's don't see why they wouldn't work with the 89 as it is the same exact model tranny, not 100% sure about the auto though.


----------



## 89Senta (Apr 15, 2011)

I would rather keep it an automatic honestly. It can't be as much of a dog as a 1.0L 3CYL automatic Geo Metro!

That is a good price on those automatic transmissions. I will keep that in mind...I would like to rebuild the one in it, but it does not seem like anyone here has done that and can say much about it. I still want to buy the car though, I think if I can get it for $300 instead of $400 I will just get it regardless.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

they are good cars and will last as long as you change the oil regularly, I paid $580 for my 90 with 111K on it and I beat the hell out of it and my MPG average over 4 plus years is right at 28 MPG, I know I could get better MPG if I drove normal but where's the fun in that ?? LOL

I don't know of anyone who has rebuilt an auto tranny themselves, any automatic is pretty complicated, I just took my old 4 speed tranny apart and couldn't believe how simple it is.

More people would probably comment if there actually were more people who come on this site, it's been pretty dead around here lately don't know why. I come here because I like answering questions that I can. I usually look for posts with no replies than try to answer, LOL I have no life, LOL!!

Well if you decide to pick up another auto or manual tranny from oem-surplus don't wait too long cause once they sell out on a particular part it's gone forever. 

Did you download the FSM for the pulsar yet that is on this site? The pulsar manual includes sections on the GA16I engine and the same tranny's that were available in the Sentra, I would download it and take a look at the AT section than see if you still want to attempt to rebuild an automatic. I don't know you maybe you could but I wouldn't attempt it myself. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, before assuming it's the trans, I would inspect the shifter cable. It may just need to be adjusted or the cable itself could be binding inside the housing. As far as rebuilding the Nissan 3-speed, it's a fairly simple transmission to work on, as far as front wheel drive auto trannies go. To do it right, you would need a bridge tool to properly adjust end play for the diff. If you are not going to replace the side bearings on the diff, you can probably get away without one.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

WOW !! all these people on here tonight !!

I have to agree on checking the cable I guess I missed that whole part of your original post, sorry I must have just skimmed thru it. I will admit I have never tried to rebuild a Nissan tranny so no clue on how hard it would be, but I think going to a manual would be better, but that is my opinion you have to drive it.


----------



## 89Senta (Apr 15, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Well, before assuming it's the trans, I would inspect the shifter cable. It may just need to be adjusted or the cable itself could be binding inside the housing. As far as rebuilding the Nissan 3-speed, it's a fairly simple transmission to work on, as far as front wheel drive auto trannies go. To do it right, you would need a bridge tool to properly adjust end play for the diff. If you are not going to replace the side bearings on the diff, you can probably get away without one.


I think it could be the cable or something like that. I don't see why the transmission would work great one hour, and the next, not even anything. But I need to "prepare for the worst" if I buy this so I don't end up with a car sitting in the yard, which I have no issues with...but the city would.

I don't know where that FSM is for the Pulsar...am I looking in the wrong spots?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

12 threads down from this one


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a lot easier to rebuild a 3-spd. Nissan AT than to convert one over to a manual trans.


----------

